# doula = βοηθός μητρότητας



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2010)

Ομολογώ ότι πρώτη φορά σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτή τη λέξη, που παραπέμπει φυσικά στη λέξη δούλα. *δούλα* η, αρσ. *δούλος* * *:* *1. *(μειωτ., παρωχ.) υπηρέτρια. *2. *για γυναίκα που από τις περιστάσεις υποχρεώνεται να προσφέρει στο περιβάλλον της συνεχείς υπηρεσίες, χωρίς να της μένουν περιθώρια προσωπικής ανεξαρτησίας, για γυναίκα που είναι σκλάβα.​Είναι η ίδια λέξη, αλλά με εντελώς άλλο νόημα:A woman who assists another woman during labor and provides support to her, the infant, and the family after childbirth.​*Doula* is a word that has most closely become associated with a woman who provides non-medical support during labour and birth, and also the postpartum period. *The term can also be used to describe other supportive roles for other life events such as abortion, death and more.

*_Doula_ comes from Ancient Greek δούλη meaning "female slave." Because of the negative connotations, Greek labor supporters call themselves labor companions or birthworkers. " Anthropologist Dana Raphael used the term for experienced mothers assisting new mothers in breastfeeding and newborn care in _Tender Gift: Breastfeeding_ (1973).​Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την εφαρμογή αυτού του θεσμού σε διάφορες χώρες υπάρχουν στο άρθρο της Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doula
Πρόκειται απ' ό,τι φαίνεται για μια μορφή εθελοντισμού. Διαβάστε π.χ. εδώ:
http://health.ucsd.edu/women/child/doula.htm

Υποθέτω ότι μπορούμε να την αποκαλούμε εθελόντρια μαία, με μόνη επιφύλαξη ότι στα αγγλικά έχει επεκταθεί η ερμηνεία και σε άλλους τομείς πλην του τοκετού.


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2010)

Κι αν τη λέγαμε "δούλη" για να κρατήσουμε το ελληνικό; (εφόσον βέβαια έχουμε δυνατότητα να δώσουμε εξηγήσεις).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2010)

Συμφωνώ, αλλά τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που δεν έχουμε περιθώριο για εξηγήσεις; Αν είναι π.χ. υπότιτλος;


----------



## crystal (Dec 5, 2010)

Χμμμ. Παραμάνα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Κάποιοι την έχουν ήδη ονομάσει βοηθό μητρότητας.

Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει και η _αρωγός_ (no pun intended).

βοηθός μητρότητας


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 5, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Πρόκειται απ' ό,τι φαίνεται για μια μορφή εθελοντισμού. Διαβάστε π.χ. εδώ:
> http://health.ucsd.edu/women/child/doula.htm
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι μπορούμε να την αποκαλούμε εθελόντρια μαία, με μόνη επιφύλαξη ότι στα αγγλικά έχει επεκταθεί η ερμηνεία και σε άλλους τομείς πλην του τοκετού.



Απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση: εθελόντριες είναι οι doulas εδώ κι εκεί, αλλά ο θεσμός γενικά είναι επαγγελματικός.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2010)

Ομολογουμένως, πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα βοηθός μητρότητας. Μα πού κατοικοεδρεύουν και γιατί είναι τόσο αθόρυβες και αφανείς; Πώς δεν τις έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι τα πρωινάδικα και τα περιοδικά;


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 5, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ομολογουμένως, πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα βοηθός μητρότητας. Μα πού κατοικοεδρεύουν και γιατί είναι τόσο αθόρυβες και αφανείς; Πώς δεν τις έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι τα πρωινάδικα και τα περιοδικά;



Κι άλλη απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση :) δεν αναφερόμουν στην Ελλάδα. Στις ΗΠΑ ζω, για τις ΗΠΑ ξέρω.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Κι άλλη απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση :) δεν αναφερόμουν στην Ελλάδα. Στις ΗΠΑ ζω, για τις ΗΠΑ ξέρω.


Μα ναι, αναφερόμουν στο ποστ του Nickel που μου επεσήμανε την ύπαρξη του όρου και του θεσμού στην Ελλάδα. Απλώς ποστάραμε συγχρόνως, εσύ κι εγώ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2013)

Εγώ σήμερα ανακάλυψα τη λέξη, σ' ένα άρθρο της ΝΥΤ (το παρόν νήμα μού είχε διαφύγει). Μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον το ότι το oxforddictionaries.com ξεκινά την ιστορία του όρου από τη δεκαετία του '60 και από το νεοελληνικό _δούλα_: 1960s: modern Greek, from Greek _doulē_ 'female slave'. Το ίδιο και το Wiktionary: Origin from Greek δούλα (_doula_, "servant-woman"), from Ancient Greek δούλη (_doulē_, "female slave"). Και όχι δηλ. από το πόνημα της ανθρωπολόγου του 1973, όπως κάνει η Wikipedia.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 12, 2013)

Εκεί που τη βρήκα εγώ πριν κάνα δυο χρόνια, μπορούσα να βάλω "εθελόντρια μαία" και έτσι έβαλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2016)

More Doulas Can Help Lower the Cost of Childbirth. There’s Just One Problem.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> More Doulas Can Help Lower the Cost of Childbirth. There’s Just One Problem.



Ναι, πρόβλημα: πολλές μαμές, στραβό το παιδί. 

Too many cooks spoil the broth birth.


----------



## Themis (Apr 18, 2017)

Επειδή ο τίτλος του νήματος μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρανοήσεις, ας τονιστεί ότι η doula/βοηθός μητρότητας ΔΕΝ είναι μαία (ούτε άλλωστε εθελόντρια).

*Μπορεί μια βοηθός μητρότητας να αντικαταστήσει μια νοσηλεύτρια ή μια μαία;*
Όχι. Η βοηθός μητρότητας δεν αντικαθιστά μια νοσηλεύτρια, μια μαία ή άλλο ιατρικό προσωπικό και δεν εκτελεί κλινικές ή ιατρικές εργασίες, όπως η λήψη της αρτηριακής πίεσης ή της θερμοκρασίας, ο έλεγχος του εμβρυϊκού καρδιακού παλμού, η κολπική εξέτηση ή η παροχή κλινικής φροντίδας. Είναι εκεί για να ενθαρρύνει και να υποστηρίξει τη μητέρα συναισθηματικά και σωματικά.
http://www.mamama.gr/doula/

Η Βοηθός Μητρότητας δεν παρέχει ιατρικές συμβουλές και δε συμμετέχει σε κανενός είδους ιατρική πράξη.
http://www.mitrotita.org/index.php/what-doula-is/birthdoula

A doula (/ˈduːlə/), also known as a birth companion or post-birth supporter, is a nonmedical person who assists a person before, during, or after childbirth, as well as their spouse and family, by providing physical assistance and emotional support.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doula


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2022)

Ακόμη και τώρα, που έχω μάθει την επίμαχη λέξη διαβάζοντας ετούτο εδώ το νήμα, η έκπληξη με καθηλώνει όταν βρίσκομαι αφνιδιαστικά μπροστά σε τίτλους σαν αυτόν: *I am a death doula*.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2022)

Κι εγώ όταν βρέθηκε σε συζήτηση με αμερικανίδα που έλεγε για τον τοκετό της απόφευγα να χρησιμοποιήσω τη λέξη κι έλεγα assistant, support κλπ. Δεν μου έρχεται. Με τίποτα.


----------

